# Libro de Telecomunicaciones (RF)



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2020)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un Link : https://ia800807.us.archive.org/35/items/TelecomunicacoesJuarezDoNascimento/Telecomunicações - Juarez do Nascimento.pdf ,  para bajar inteiramente gratis un ejelente livro de Telecomunicaciones (RF) .
Ideal para los amantes de asuntos radiofrequentes ( técnicos , enginieros y radioaficcionados).
Lo idioma es Portugues , pero con buena voluntad es possible entiender.
!Desejo a todos que le sea muuuuy  util !.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola a todos , dejo aca otro link de un livro muy interesante para quien tienes ganas de saper diseñar amplificadores de RF : https://www.academia.edu/40249886/RF_Power_Amplifiers , lo idioma es en ingles , pero paciencia es lo que hay por encuanto.
!Desejo que le gusten y que sea muy util!
!Suerte en los estudios!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

